# NT: "Are we emotional?"



## jochris (Jul 18, 2009)

I was filling out a survey of questions on Facebook (as some of us do when we're bored), and I came across this question:

*"45. Are you an emotional person?"*

My first thought was, "hah, no." but I realised that it may not be as simple as that, so I asked the closest of my best friends.

*Her answer:*
"I think you are generally an emotional person, but you keep it to yourself more than others. The impact it has on you and how you react inside is probably as dramatic, but you deal with it in your head differently and the effect it has to people around you is next to nothing. Thus making you a cold person on the surface, but I'm pretty sure there are emotions underneath."

She's an ENFP, and I'm really surprised at how well she actually knows my INTP mind, because she doesn't always understand why I react to things the way I do. Interesting explanation though!

Do other INT's identify with this?


----------



## Munchies (Jun 22, 2009)

i think this is NTs in general


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

The question was kind of silly, since even the least expressive people still have feelings, unless they are severely mentally ill or have a specific kind of brain damage.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jochris (Jul 18, 2009)

snail said:


> The question was kind of silly, since even the least expressive people still have feelings, unless they are severely mentally ill or have a specific kind of brain damage.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I think what it meant was, "to what extent". It's a silly survey question.


----------



## Kohtumine (Aug 16, 2009)

No, I don't, I'm an INTP an I consider myself a robot.

I got hell of a lot of _motivations_ but emotions? Nope, not at all.

Speaking for me, of course :mellow:


----------



## Jack Rabid (Aug 6, 2009)

Well I am bordering between T and F as it is.. But I appreciate my emotions and I appreciate other people's emotions.. 

I still think they are irrational and of no consequence when dealing with some people (mainly idiots, shallow and mean spirited people)... But I like the people I like.. so there is no point in not being expressive with them..

As for being emotional on another level.. regardless of how much I try to intellectualize everything.. I still end up making my most important decisions based on emotional needs..


----------



## tsunamictuna (Aug 21, 2009)

I am also borderline T/F, but I do think that NT's can be emotional, I just think that we justify our emotions in a different way (using logic) than whatever the mess F's do. 

That's at least how I explain myself, in being a somewhat emotional person.


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

Of course we're emotional. Well, I am at least. Sometimes emotions will just suddenly burst out of me, mostly because they're pissed off that I've been ignoring them. So yeah, they're there. They're just dormant.


----------



## WolfStar (Aug 18, 2009)

Hahaha, I'm really, really, really not. At least, I'm not empathetic in the slightest. I guess I have emotions, they just don't hardly come to the surface. I mean, I still get sad, stressed, etc, but nothing to large degrees unless something extreme happens. Otherwise there's nothing.


----------



## Kohtumine (Aug 16, 2009)

Hai guys


----------



## Jrquinlisk (Jan 17, 2009)

WolfStar said:


> Hahaha, I'm really, really, really not. At least, I'm not empathetic in the slightest. I guess I have emotions, they just don't hardly come to the surface. I mean, I still get sad, stressed, etc, but nothing to large degrees unless something extreme happens. Otherwise there's nothing.


Um...yeah. What he said. Unless "entertained" and "bored", etc. count as emotional states, then I'm fairly emotionless.

As for empathy... I try – _oh boy_, do I try – but I've never quite gotten the hang of empathizing. For example, I know, on a clinical level, that my friend is upset, but do I have the experience to truly understand what they're going through? No, and thus, I have nothing I can use to connect with them.

EDIT: I do occasionally have emotional outbursts, but those are rare, stressful, and occasionally result in something getting broken if I'm not careful.


----------



## slowriot (Nov 11, 2008)

I have figured that Im emotional at times where others are not, I tend not to get really emotional during crisis and events that are lifechanging, but I am full of emotions. Im kind of out of sync with the general population when it comes to emotional displays. I had a depression some time ago and over a period of time it went from bleakness/not showing emotions to not handling situations and getting emotional.


----------



## Jack Rabid (Aug 6, 2009)

Jrquinlisk said:


> Um...yeah. What he said. Unless "entertained" and "bored", etc. count as emotional states, then I'm fairly emotionless.
> 
> As for empathy... I try – _oh boy_, do I try – but I've never quite gotten the hang of empathizing. For example, I know, on a clinical level, that my friend is upset, but do I have the experience to truly understand what they're going through? No, and thus, I have nothing I can use to connect with them.
> 
> EDIT: I do occasionally have emotional outbursts, but those are rare, stressful, and occasionally result in something getting broken if I'm not careful.


Maybe you can't empathize the reason someone is feeling something.. BUT I am positive you can empathize the feeling itself.. for example.. Fear pretty much is fear.. and it effects everyone the same.. the same hormone is released.. regardless of the cause.. the body reacts in the same way even if on the surface we behave differently

So if you stop focusing on the reason.. and only focus the feeling itself.. You can certainly empathize


----------



## Kohtumine (Aug 16, 2009)

The thing is there are some primitive emotions everyone shares just by the fact that they represented an evolutionary advantage, such emotions like empathy, fear, motivation, lust, revenge and that kind of feelings I'm pretty sure everyone shares, the problem is with other kind of complex emotions that seem to be only available to Fi/Fe type of people. So for an INTP like me I don't fucking have a clue what to do when someone with these kind of emotions presents to me, only ones I can understand are the basic evolutionary ones, apart from that, I think I can consider myself a pretty much unemotional person.


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

*Hypersensitive (Best Man is an Ourobouros)*



jochris said:


> I was filling out a survey of questions on Facebook (as some of us do when we're bored), and I came across this question:
> 
> *"45. Are you an emotional person?"*
> 
> ...




A good question and one I do not know the answer to. Under distress (Critical Stress) we become hypersensitive to emotions. So do ISTP. 

The difference between the two types is how we respond. The Sensors will react in the sexy present and the Introspectives in a rational way. Whatever happens the Guards SJ could become uptight. Trouble looms if Guards and Crazies are involved. 

Advisors (second opinion) for the INTP are the harmonious INFJ and for the ISTP it is the ISFJ Mouse or Hamster. 

Temptation's page flies out the door
You follow, find yourself at war
Watch waterfalls of pity roar
You feel to moan but unlike before
You discover
That you'd just be
One more person crying.
Home Page | Bob Dylan

Advice from another INTP, a *TIPN*-"the ourobouros"
This artistic subtype is always destroying itself, finding an identity in the process of constant self-creation. This is the mellower version of the ITs.

The Hamster says to the Grizzly Bear "You don't wanna be an Outlaw". Because you are encroaching on guarded property.

"Put a peg in it," The Bear replies, who is not invited to the picnic. In normal events, nobody will tell the Bear the venue. But he may turn anyway to find there are Guards at the gate.

The Bear crashes throught the fence. And the Dogs are sent out to chase him down. The terriers have the Bear trapped in the dormitory face to face with a Troll Headbanger (Carrot with a reputation: he has he singlehandedly survived a fight against every miscreant in the Mended Drum tavern).


----------



## Jack Rabid (Aug 6, 2009)

Tlatoani said:


> The thing is there are some primitive emotions everyone shares just by the fact that they represented an evolutionary advantage, such emotions like empathy, fear, motivation, lust, revenge and that kind of feelings I'm pretty sure everyone shares, the problem is with other kind of complex emotions that seem to be only available to Fi/Fe type of people. So for an INTP like me I don't fucking have a clue what to do when someone with these kind of emotions presents to me, only ones I can understand are the basic evolutionary ones, apart from that, I think I can consider myself a pretty much unemotional person.


Stop trying to UNDERSTAND.. It's not about understanding.. when someone "presents something to you"
Simply understand that they VALUE their feelings.. You don't have to do anything else except understand the importance of the feelings of whoever is presenting them..
MY God.. emotions are IRRATIONAL .. but no human is complete without them..and they have much more power to persuade and change things overall than thought..


----------



## Ben (Aug 23, 2009)

Everyone is emotional, but depending on their type/personality/whatever they express it differently. Some choose to kick and scream when they get mad, and others keep that anger hidden and reflect on it on their own. So everone has emotions, just different levels of expressing them.



Jrquinlisk said:


> EDIT: I do occasionally have emotional outbursts, but those are rare, stressful, and occasionally result in something getting broken if I'm not careful.


I hate it when that happens. The last time I was mad beyond belief, I locked myself up in my room and ripped apart one of my teddy bear's shirts. Now I feel bad for doing that, but I don't know where I put the bear to apologize.


----------



## Jrquinlisk (Jan 17, 2009)

Jack Rabid said:


> Maybe you can't empathize the reason someone is feeling something.. BUT I am positive you can empathize the feeling itself.. for example.. Fear pretty much is fear.. and it effects everyone the same.. the same hormone is released.. regardless of the cause.. the body reacts in the same way even if on the surface we behave differently
> 
> So if you stop focusing on the reason.. and only focus the feeling itself.. You can certainly empathize


Well...I suppose it's worth a try. The problem is, I'm not sure I've experienced the kinds of emotions some of my friends are dealing with. At least, not on the level they have.

*sigh* I don't know. Maybe I'm just confused...



Jack Rabid said:


> Stop trying to UNDERSTAND.. It's not about understanding.. when someone "presents something to you"
> Simply understand that they VALUE their feelings.. You don't have to do anything else except understand the importance of the feelings of whoever is presenting them..
> MY God.. emotions are IRRATIONAL .. but no human is complete without them..and they have much more power to persuade and change things overall than thought..


This is certainly a big part of the problem. Asking an INTP _not_ to analyze something as intricate and complex as emotion...well, that's a tall order.

I suppose thinking of emotion as a sort of a "black box" would be an acceptable kludge. Annoyingly vague, but acceptable.


----------



## WolfStar (Aug 18, 2009)

Jrquinlisk said:


> Well...I suppose it's worth a try. The problem is, I'm not sure I've experienced the kinds of emotions some of my friends are dealing with. At least, not on the level they have.
> 
> *sigh* I don't know. Maybe I'm just confused...


Yeah I understand yah and in the end I think you just have to accept that your emotions are your own, and their emotions are theirs and so expecting them to be the same is not quite right. If you don't experience strong emotions you just don't.


----------



## Jack Rabid (Aug 6, 2009)

WolfStar said:


> Yeah I understand yah and in the end I think you just have to accept that your emotions are your own, and their emotions are theirs and so expecting them to be the same is not quite right. If you don't experience strong emotions you just don't.


Physically they _ARE_ the same.. even if the degree is more or less intense.. This is a scientific fact.. not my opinion.. Emotions are a state of physical being.. 

The cause and effect are what differ.. not the emotion itself


----------



## WolfStar (Aug 18, 2009)

Jack Rabid said:


> Physically they _ARE_ the same.. even if the degree is more or less intense.. This is a scientific fact.. not my opinion.. Emotions are a state of physical being..
> 
> The cause and effect are what differ.. not the emotion itself


That's more what I was meaning. :B


----------



## Jack Rabid (Aug 6, 2009)

Jrquinlisk said:


> Well...I suppose it's worth a try. The problem is, I'm not sure I've experienced the kinds of emotions some of my friends are dealing with. At least, not on the level they have.
> 
> *sigh* I don't know. Maybe I'm just confused...
> 
> ...


 Start by realizing the emotions themselves are not complex... they simply exist.. and not open to analysis..
If you want to think about the cause and effect.. the other person has to be as self aware as you are.. and that rarely happens right??

SO simply give value to their feelings and leave it.. This kind of thinking has done wonders for me.. and has helped me learn to value my own feelings as well..


----------



## Jrquinlisk (Jan 17, 2009)

Jack Rabid said:


> Start by realizing the emotions themselves are not complex... they simply exist.. and not open to analysis..
> If you want to think about the cause and effect.. the other person has to be as self aware as you are.. and that rarely happens right??
> 
> SO simply give value to their feelings and leave it.. This kind of thinking has done wonders for me.. and has helped me learn to value my own feelings as well..


"Black box" it is, then. Thanks; this little exchange has been pretty helpful.


----------



## totefee (Aug 6, 2009)

Actually, everyone has emotions and the ability to be rational. I just think some people can keep their minds clearer than others. Other people react differently and think that emotions should be private. 

We all have feelings no matter if we are an INTJ or INFJ or someone else. Even the INFX don't outwardly express their emotions all the time, but tend to base their decisions on feelings and how their decisions will impact others. Really, how much you cry doesn't really determine if you are a T or F. But I think it may be correlated. 

Personally, I feel awkward when I have to show emotions. I got teary eyed in public when my G-Ma died in 2006, but everyone was crying. EVERYONE. Normally, when I cry, it's not often and when I do, I do it in private. I don't like people seeing me cry, even my mom. I won't let her see me cry. I also think emotions are private and when I make my decisions, I should not make them based on my feelings most of the time. Sometimes, you have no choice, but most of the time, I don't consider other people's feelings.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

I have some emotions (anger) when I'm medicated, but when I'm unmedicated, more emotions are possible.


----------



## orthopod (Aug 20, 2009)

*feeling emotions?*

Generally no, sometimes they're there and in plain sight, but all in all they are pretty much absent or extremely muted, and few things get a response out of me. Of course I laugh at funny situations, get mad for 30 seconds when my dog tears up the carpet, but in general not much going on.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Externally, I'm really not much of an emotional person and don't tend to show them often. Internally, I've had all sorts of emotions.


----------



## PersonaNonGrata (Sep 13, 2009)

t and f seem to me like factors of decision making. emotions do not effect my decision more than...lets say, i am happy when i choose option a and unhappy when option B. i do have emotions, but they don't control the way i act, rather they define why i act in the end. i tend to be rather emotionless, but i try get myself into situations in which i actually feel. 
without emotions we need another reason to act, but since i don't believe in such, it would be really hard to justify standing up every morning. but emotions in everyday life? hardly, if ever. if i actually feel it doesn't affect my actions.


----------

